# New CP splotches - the good, the bad, and the ugly



## cwayneu (Aug 23, 2009)

The good - it is still soap.
The bad - all the colors changed on us.
The ugly - what happened to the blue base and lavender splotches

Another experiment gone wild. Billie wanted to try something new using splotches to swirl instead of lines. We got the idea from our So Cal soap fiasco, when the colors got way to thick and plopped here and there like bird droppings. The planned light blue base went sort of pale green, the pink did stay pink, the white washed out, and the lavender almost vanished. Oh well, Edison did not make a workable battery on the first try. FO was Amber Romance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

It's VERY beautiful!


----------



## raine (Aug 23, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Milla (Aug 23, 2009)

I LOVE them!  I like the middle row, left one the best.  I love the "yellow" with the green and just a splash of pink.  It's says floral to me, like sweet pea.  Actually I just made a facial soap with bentonite clay and that design would've been perfect for it.  That would look so pretty sitting near my sink!


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 23, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> I LOVE them!  I like the middle row, left one the best.  I love the "yellow" with the green and just a splash of pink.  It's says floral to me, like sweet pea.  Actually I just made a facial soap with bentonite clay and that design would've been perfect for it.  That would look so pretty sitting near my sink!



We actually thought about using Sweet Pea And Me FO, but decided on the Amber Romance.


----------



## soapbubble (Aug 23, 2009)

simply gorgeous soap!  It really does not match what you wrote about it.  it is TDF soap!


----------



## LJA (Aug 23, 2009)

Great soap!!  I love the new kinda swirls!~!


----------



## Milla (Aug 23, 2009)

cwayneu said:
			
		

> Milla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so funny about the FO!  Maybe you can make it again with Sweet Pea And Me!  I just LOVE this soap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

That is absolutely gorgeous soap , you guys make a great team .

Kitn


----------



## Godiva (Aug 23, 2009)

"You're a pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty soap" (sung to beast of burden melody)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

The second row, first soap looks like it has a 70's flower in it. Very nice soaps


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 23, 2009)

you're being to hard on yourself!  they look great!

i understand where you're coming from, though.  you had picture of what you were going for, in your mind, and when it doesn't turn out the way you wanted, it's all just trash!!  lol

i think they look great!!


----------



## holly99 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, those are really fantastic. They definitely strike my fancy!


----------



## jenn624 (Aug 23, 2009)

I like it!  :wink:


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 23, 2009)

..


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 23, 2009)

Very pretty!  I can imagine being unhappy that it didn't turn out like you expected, but it's lovely still!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool! And I'm with the others...very flower-esque!


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the kind comments.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 28, 2009)

i would buy it, looks so cool!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 29, 2009)

So what if its not what you originally meant!! isnt that the beauty of soap making?  and your soap is seriously beautiful, if I could swirl like that......  well I wouldn't complain one lill bit!!
Its totally lovely.


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

AH! Fantastic! That may be the best feather swirls I've ever seen!


----------

